# 2016 tagged out



## DeadI (Sep 12, 2007)

I was fortunate to harvest this nice 3x4 last night. Even better was having my 10 year old right by my side to experience it all. 50 cal cvs optima with a 4x12 vortex scope. 50 yard shot.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great buck! Congratulations!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Congratulations! Great buck!


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice! I'm sure he will remember being there for that one. Great buck


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, that is my only regret this year is I did not have my kids with me. Next year will be different, assuming we aren't at war with Russia...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck and congrats. I love that gun i got the same one. Im putting that same scope on mine next year.


----------

